# Got a new Rico Jr. on the way! (Spalted Slant Top Teaser!)



## bulb (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry if this is just a tease for the time being, but if all goes well, i should be playing this at Sonisphere!






Specs to be are:
Slant top 27 fret Jekyll Neck-Thru. 
Spalted Maple Top. 
Ebony Fretboard
Mahogany wings/Maple Neck. 
25.5 inch scale w 27 frets
20 inch radius
Custom Dimarzio 7 string pickups.
Hipshot Bridge 
Graphtech nut 
Sperzel Locking Tuners.


----------



## stevo1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mmmmm, Slant top.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## JaeSwift (Jun 11, 2011)

Custom DiMarzio pups? Do tell more!


----------



## dreamermind (Jun 11, 2011)

> Custom Dimarzio 7 string pickups.
details please  colaboration with Steve Blucher?


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 11, 2011)

How many guitars do you need?!?!?! 





That is too sexy. Spalted maple tops are my favorite. JEALOUSY.


----------



## TimSE (Jun 11, 2011)

fucking hell.  spalt


----------



## CloudAC (Jun 11, 2011)

Can't wait to see this at Soni!


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jun 11, 2011)

+1 ^ Can't wait to see this at Sonisphere dude, will be a fantastic gig!


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 11, 2011)

That spalted top must've been one hell of a rotten maple tree at some point, because it looks fantastic!  Love it!


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2011)

JosephAOI said:


> How many guitars do you need?!?!?!



All of them.


----------



## Spence (Jun 11, 2011)

Do you have an endorsment deal with dimarzio now?


----------



## darren (Jun 11, 2011)

JosephAOI said:


> How many guitars do you need?!?!?!



The only true answer to this question is, "One more than i already have."


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jun 11, 2011)

:O I can't wait to hear how that sounds. I sent in a quote form for one almost exactly like that but with the double pointed headstock and aftermath 7's, 24 fret 27 inch scale about a week ago and I'm still waiting to hear back from Bernie.


----------



## bulb (Jun 11, 2011)

darren said:


> The only true answer to this question is, "One more than i already have."



Ain't that the damn truth haha? I definitely will be getting another decibel considering that its one of the best sounding, feeling and looking 7s I have ever played. 
I have a strandberg 7 on the way too and this obviously won be my last rico. 
What can I say, I'm fortunate enough to have this be my job and these are the tools of my trade, and they are all investments that hold or sometimes appreciate in value as well. I could be spending my money in much worse ways haha!


As far as dimarzio goes I have been endorsed and working with them for a little bit now as I'm a HUGE fan of the crunchlab and liquifire, the blaze custom and the original petrucci customs, and Steve and I are working on custom sets for me at the moment. This guitar will serve as one of a few excellent testbeds!


----------



## freakstreet (Jun 12, 2011)

Congrats on the dimarzio customs and im sure that rico will be an absolute beast...any chance those custom pickups will be available commercially?


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 12, 2011)

me jelly


----------



## bulb (Jun 13, 2011)

freakstreet said:


> Congrats on the dimarzio customs and im sure that rico will be an absolute beast...any chance those custom pickups will be available commercially?



Honestly they probably wont, im not a very big name in the general guitar community, it would have make sense as a business decision on their end to build and promo those pickups. 
Whereas here its just Steve and I prototyping to design something perfect for me, and its a fun challenge for him, and im perfectly happy with that haha!


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jun 13, 2011)

Bulb, I will find where you live and steal that sex on Wood.


----------



## travis bickle (Jun 15, 2011)

damn son!!!!!


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 15, 2011)

bulb said:


> Honestly they probably wont, im not a very big name in the general guitar community, it would have make sense as a business decision on their end to build and promo those pickups.
> Whereas here its just Steve and I prototyping to design something perfect for me, and its a fun challenge for him, and im perfectly happy with that haha!



that is still pretty cool. anything youre going for in particular or is that secret sauce?


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 15, 2011)

tltstand said:


> that is still pretty cool. anything youre going for in particular or secret sauce?



He is going to release the djentiest humbucker the world has ever seen and hence steal all of BKPs internet seven string/8 string business as well as Lundgrens simultaneously.  (You get that impression around here sometimes)


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 16, 2011)

> What can I say, I'm fortunate enough to have this be my job and these are the tools of my trade, and they are all investments that hold or sometimes appreciate in value as well. I could be spending my money in much worse ways haha!


 
Do some drugs!

Congrats man! Misha must be the person with the biggest GAS in the whole world.


----------



## Asrial (Jun 16, 2011)

Just as a sidenote to the custom DiMarzio, they might actually release them commercially.
Yes, you aren't a big name at the very moment, but if people have heard at least some ER-guitar music, they've heard about you. Right now, BKP and Lundgren got the passive market for eights in their hands ALONE! Sevens are alittle more diverse, but again, BKP and Lundgren are the crème here.

DiMarzio got a great trait though; they mass produce, which lowers street value. If you can create a DiMarzio pickup with approx. the sound of BKP Aftermaths and the CL/LF mixed up, and make them spit it out on the market, my guess is that it would sell tremendously!

And the wood on the guitar btw...


----------



## Antoni0 (Jun 16, 2011)

looooks real nice misha


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 16, 2011)

This is all I have to say- 

Explanation-
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/160787-meshuggah-album-tour.html


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jun 17, 2011)

Mr. Mansoor, you are like an old biblical king with a harem. A harem that any other king would simply freak out over. That said, your persistent posting of new guitars is not making my wait for my BRJ any better. Please, please... make the pain stop! HAHA!


----------



## bulb (Aug 26, 2011)

UPDATE: ITS ALMOST READY!!
Looking amazing too!!













And the wonderfully awesome Hipshot Locking Tuners:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 26, 2011)

Guitars looking good! Also, video of you with that jackson custom! 






bulb said:


> Honestly they probably wont, im not a very big name in the general guitar community, it would have make sense as a business decision on their end to build and promo those pickups.
> Whereas here its just Steve and I prototyping to design something perfect for me, and its a fun challenge for him, and im perfectly happy with that haha!



Too modest!


----------



## Michael T (Aug 26, 2011)

Very nice. 
I want my BRJ !!!!


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Aug 29, 2011)

bulb said:


> UPDATE: ITS ALMOST READY!!
> Looking amazing too!!
> 
> 
> ...



Does that mean the Dimarzio customs are done? Just don't forget to show us them, and if they're bosses, we'll beg dimarzio to release them commercially.

Does it have the crunch lab bar? I was just thinking of some unique ways to use that, myself.


----------



## bulb (Aug 29, 2011)

IT'S ON ITS WAY HERE RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## bulb (Aug 29, 2011)

And the custom dimarzios are in there, they dont have a bar because they arent based off of the crunchlab.


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Aug 29, 2011)

Sweet! Are you gonna bring it on this tour with you? Seems tour worthy to me!


----------



## freakstreet (Aug 30, 2011)

NICE!! Are the custom pickups higher output than the crunchlab? More like the Aftermath?


----------



## JPMike (Aug 30, 2011)

Amazing guitar there, bulb.

Gratz on it. It will sound killer!


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Aug 30, 2011)

Obviously the spalt is just disturbingly awesome. The mahogany is also beautiful! It was so light in color that I was originally fooled into thinking it might be swamp ash. But no! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Moltar (Aug 30, 2011)

HOW MUCH MONEY DO YOU HAVE!!!???


----------



## darren (Aug 30, 2011)

That spalt is just ridiculous! Custom DiMarzios, hm?


----------



## atticmike (Aug 31, 2011)

have seen better models to be honest but still congrats on that brj


----------

